# looking to move to cyprus



## kerry-marie (Jul 27, 2009)

hi,im looking for any info on helping me decide the best area to move too...im looking to move to cyprus on my own with my two young children,8 and 11...i was told konia would be ideal?? none of us speak greek (just the basics) although i will be putting the children into a local school,granted they will find it a little difficult at first but im hoping it will help them settle into local life better.could anyone tell me how much i would need for the first 3 months to cover housing costs etc and which areas would best suit my situation....any help at all will be greatfully received....thanks kerry


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think your best bet is to get over and spend a few weeks looking for right area .
Konia is nice but you will need car &may find a lot of driving kids about to clubs,friends ect.
Not saying it wont work IMHO , 11 is a tuff time to start in a greek school,
But you know your child read the sticky on schools, you need to look at schools first then get place nr it as you must be in right cachtment area.Mony you will need about 2 000 just to cover rental, deposits for water ect , 
Best off luck you need


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I live in Konia and it is in walking distance of some decent shops and also the international school unlike some of the places on the other side of Paphos such as Peyia, Tala, Kissonerga etc.
The local school is well thought of by the British familiesd who have children there.

As for money Tricia is right you will need AT LEAST 2,000 to cover your first 3 months rent plus deposits for electrics etc.
Do you have a job lined up for when you come over?

Veronica


----------



## kerry-marie (Jul 27, 2009)

thank you guys,that helps a lot...my main concern is being close to a local school but not to far away to be issolated from everything,im hoping to come over soon to look around.yes i realise it may not be the best idea to put my children in a local school,but finacially its not possible to use the international schools.im sure with a lot of support from myself they will adjust to the local life and language,i will be learning it too.ive a budget of around 3500 euros,for the first 3 months cost of living,is this enough? i dont have work to come too,i will look around for that after a month or so of settling.this is suppose to be a way of giving my children a better life away from the UK,although we are still not too far away for friends and family to visit...am i doing the right thing? only time will tell...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kerry-marie said:


> thank you guys,that helps a lot...my main concern is being close to a local school but not to far away to be issolated from everything,im hoping to come over soon to look around.yes i realise it may not be the best idea to put my children in a local school,but finacially its not possible to use the international schools.im sure with a lot of support from myself they will adjust to the local life and language,i will be learning it too.ive a budget of around 3500 euros,for the first 3 months cost of living,is this enough? i dont have work to come too,i will look around for that after a month or so of settling.this is suppose to be a way of giving my children a better life away from the UK,although we are still not too far away for friends and family to visit...am i doing the right thing? only time will tell...


Kerry I have to be totally honest with you and I really think you are taking a huge risk coming here with 2 children and no job lined up.
Your budget is very low and jobs are hard to find and even if you find one the wages are very low. Even putting your children into local schools you will struggle to earn enough to keep yourself and 2 children.
For a single parent with two children it will be almost impossible to make ends meet and when you have children to consider it is a very big risk to take.
I honestly dont think t hat anyone here will advise you to come knowing your circumstances.
Sorry if I sound harsh but you must think of your children and while it may sound like a great life for them here that only applies if you can afford to live and pay your bills. If you are struggling here you are not going to get the sort of help that you would get in the UK when you have children.

Veronica


----------



## lulu11 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Veronica, how would you advise going about getting a job prior to moving?? I have read loads on this subject and get very mixed messages about having a job lined up versus the difficulties of being taken seriously as a potential employee without actually living there. Would you also agree that opportunities open up as you get to know people out there as I have heard that said quite often too??
Maybe I'm naive and I'm sure it's difficult but if you are determined and flexible and willing to walk in and ask for a job surely it must be possible?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe I'm naive and I'm sure it's difficult but if you are determined and flexible and willing to walk in and ask for a job surely it must be possible?[/QUOTE]


Ask the many people who are currently out of work here and they will tell you it is not easy to find any sort of job that pays a reasonable wage here these days.
Most ofthe locals I know are doing 2 and even 3 jobs, working in offices or on building sites during the day and in bars and restaurants in the evenings just to keep their heads above water. 
If there is a job going and there is a cypriot applciant and a non cypriot applicant guess who gets the job?
All I am saying is that before buring bridges in the Uk people should do as much as they can to find out the facts of living here to avoid getting into the sort of difficulties that so many Brits are getting into by coming over here on a whim.

Veronica


----------



## lulu11 (Jul 28, 2009)

Is the same principle true of Brits starting or buying businesses?? I recently saw a video rental business for sale in leased premises which stated certain turnover records (details escape me), and I wondered whether the business would start to slide with locals supporting Cypriot run alternatives?? 
It's such a risk to give up an established comfortable life but I can't decide if it's better to try than die wondering what if?!?!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think you never know till you try, life is to short .BUT, big but if you have others depending on you !!!!!
think long &hard, School days finish at one, holidays long lots of mondays off , there is no help with child care if you have no family to help out will be a big cost out off low wage, 
Kids get sick , in uk one parent familys get a bit off help with this .
You are there parent you need too choise what is best for you all we can only inform , with what we know .


----------



## lulu11 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Yummymummy, unlike the OP we have no little kids just a big one who would also be looking for work to supplement studie (hopefully!!). I remember you from another site you moved over last year didn't you?? How is your son you finding it if you don't mind me asking? I remember he had some wobbles, my son is also unsure (17yrs old), mainly because of the university problem which is why I asked my question about the English degree courses on another thread.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lulu11 said:


> Is the same principle true of Brits starting or buying businesses?? I recently saw a video rental business for sale in leased premises which stated certain turnover records (details escape me), and I wondered whether the business would start to slide with locals supporting Cypriot run alternatives??
> It's such a risk to give up an established comfortable life but I can't decide if it's better to try than die wondering what if?!?!


Lulu I think you will find that video rental businesses would have predominantly british customers, so the question of trade sliding if it was taken over by a brit probably dosnt arise.


----------



## ZFour (Apr 11, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Maybe I'm naive and I'm sure it's difficult but if you are determined and flexible and willing to walk in and ask for a job surely it must be possible?



Ask the many people who are currently out of work here and they will tell you it is not easy to find any sort of job that pays a reasonable wage here these days.
Most ofthe locals I know are doing 2 and even 3 jobs, working in offices or on building sites during the day and in bars and restaurants in the evenings just to keep their heads above water. 
If there is a job going and there is a cypriot applciant and a non cypriot applicant guess who gets the job?
All I am saying is that before buring bridges in the Uk people should do as much as they can to find out the facts of living here to avoid getting into the sort of difficulties that so many Brits are getting into by coming over here on a whim.

Veronica[/QUOTE]

Hi Veronica

You said "avoid getting into the sort of difficulties that so many Brits are getting into by coming over here on a whim"

We are seriously thinking of making the move too and realise the grass isn't green on the other side.

But, you haven't lived in the UK for sometime now and things over here are awful and not going to get better in ages. It is so depressing over here. Jobs, cost of living, cut backs in public service, recession, bent MP's, the weather.......it's crap!

So all these issues with living over there they must be better than living over here???


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ZFour said:


> Ask the many people who are currently out of work here and they will tell you it is not easy to find any sort of job that pays a reasonable wage here these days.
> Most ofthe locals I know are doing 2 and even 3 jobs, working in offices or on building sites during the day and in bars and restaurants in the evenings just to keep their heads above water.
> If there is a job going and there is a cypriot applciant and a non cypriot applicant guess who gets the job?
> All I am saying is that before buring bridges in the Uk people should do as much as they can to find out the facts of living here to avoid getting into the sort of difficulties that so many Brits are getting into by coming over here on a whim.
> ...


Hi Veronica

You said "avoid getting into the sort of difficulties that so many Brits are getting into by coming over here on a whim"

We are seriously thinking of making the move too and realise the grass isn't green on the other side.

But, you haven't lived in the UK for sometime now and things over here are awful and not going to get better in ages. It is so depressing over here. Jobs, cost of living, cut backs in public service, recession, bent MP's, the weather.......it's crap!

So all these issues with living over there they must be better than living over here???[/QUOTE]



Believe me I do know how bad things are in the UK, after all I have family there and am in constant contact and we go over to visit and of course we watch all the news and documentaries which show just how bad things are in the UK.
We say time and again thank god we got out when we did and we would never think of going back.
BUT things are not easy here either at the moment and my only concern is to ensure that people do their homework before deciding on the move.
When a single parent with no job to come to and limited funds talks of coming over here I feel it is my duty to advise caution and proper planning.
What I am constantly tying to drill into people is that if things go wrong here and you find yourself jobless there is no help unless you have been here for some time and paying into the social fund. Even t hen the help you get is very limited.

For single, childless people or even couples without children I would say if you want to give it a go then do it. But for familes with children and in particular single parents I would say unless you have a big wad of cash as a back up or a really well paid job lined up it is very risky. 
Jobs here are also very scarce and beleive me the bent MP's i nthe UK are angels compared to the bent officials here. 
But then we do have the wonderful weather to compensate for them.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi lullu yes we came over early oct, we love it 
son hated it , to start with spent all his time on pc to friends at home just wanted to go back.
stated private school 25€ a day 2 days a week we set him up on a market stall selling ice cream&mp3 players, 2 days , makes his pocket money.
got a girl friend few friends , not saying he loves it but is getting on with life for now.
Daughter 21 loves it working hard , own place .
siorry dont know about courses.
Tricia


----------



## ZFour (Apr 11, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> You said "avoid getting into the sort of difficulties that so many Brits are getting into by coming over here on a whim"
> 
> ...




Believe me I do know how bad things are in the UK, after all I have family there and am in constant contact and we go over to visit and of course we watch all the news and documentaries which show just how bad things are in the UK.
We say time and again thank god we got out when we did and we would never think of going back.
BUT things are not easy here either at the moment and my only concern is to ensure that people do their homework before deciding on the move.
When a single parent with no job to come to and limited funds talks of coming over here I feel it is my duty to advise caution and proper planning.
What I am constantly tying to drill into people is that if things go wrong here and you find yourself jobless there is no help unless you have been here for some time and paying into the social fund. Even t hen the help you get is very limited.

For single, childless people or even couples without children I would say if you want to give it a go then do it. But for familes with children and in particular single parents I would say unless you have a big wad of cash as a back up or a really well paid job lined up it is very risky. 
Jobs here are also very scarce and beleive me the bent MP's i nthe UK are angels compared to the bent officials here. 
But then we do have the wonderful weather to compensate for them.

Veronica[/QUOTE]


Hi Veronica

I hope you didn't think I was being patronising with my earlier post.

You are right a single parent moving anywhere without back up is very risky indeed and moving to another country is extremely risky!

When we move out I will either have my own business set up over there or I will work for a UK company where I just need a broadband connection so I can make calls. 
Cheers
Simon


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

kerry-marie said:


> thank you guys,that helps a lot...my main concern is being close to a local school but not to far away to be issolated from everything,im hoping to come over soon to look around.yes i realise it may not be the best idea to put my children in a local school,but finacially its not possible to use the international schools.im sure with a lot of support from myself they will adjust to the local life and language,i will be learning it too.ive a budget of around 3500 euros,for the first 3 months cost of living,is this enough? i dont have work to come too,i will look around for that after a month or so of settling.this is suppose to be a way of giving my children a better life away from the UK,although we are still not too far away for friends and family to visit...am i doing the right thing? only time will tell...


I agree with many on here that times are tough here, but understand wanting to get away. I am glad to hear you have 3,500 for 3 months as we are a family of 4 - with 2 young children and we need more more than 1,200 euros a month which is close to what you are estimating and we don't pay rent or a mortgage. We don't go out to eat, don't drink or smoke - diapers are the only added expense as we don't even send the kids to daycare or school. 

As for schooling, we know a few families that are home schooling and take on other children so perhaps you could find other familes willing to team up like that. My wife took private lessons in Cyprus to get her O levels, then Intercollege before she left for university in the U.S where they accepted all her credits from Intercollege (some others were discussing education of their older children) which worked well for her and wasn't too expensive at the time. Kimonas could tell you more about private lessons and home schooling I'm sure if those are options for you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I agree with many on here that times are tough here, but understand wanting to get away. I am glad to hear you have 3,500 for 3 months as we are a family of 4 - with 2 young children and we need more more than 1,200 euros a month which is close to what you are estimating and we don't pay rent or a mortgage. We don't go out to eat, don't drink or smoke - diapers are the only added expense as we don't even send the kids to daycare or school.
> 
> As for schooling, we know a few families that are home schooling and take on other children so perhaps you could find other familes willing to team up like that. My wife took private lessons in Cyprus to get her O levels, then Intercollege before she left for university in the U.S where they accepted all her credits from Intercollege (some others were discussing education of their older children) which worked well for her and wasn't too expensive at the time. Kimonas could tell you more about private lessons and home schooling I'm sure if those are options for you.


Cleo what you seem to have missed is that the OP is a single parent, the 3.500 is only to see her through until she finds a job (if she finds one). She will have rent to pay and as she will have to work home schooling wont be an option.
To find a job that pays enough to cover her rent plus living expenses as you will know will be very difficult.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Cleo what you seem to have missed is that the OP is a single parent, the 3.500 is only to see her through until she finds a job (if she finds one). She will have rent to pay and as she will have to work home schooling wont be an option.
> To find a job that pays enough to cover her rent plus living expenses as you will know will be very difficult.


Yes, extremly difficult, I didn't miss it. We don't know if she receives child support whihc we would help and I hope she does. We have a friend here from the UK, single parent who gets money from the ex and found a job. It is hard for her, but she does like it better than the UK as she has more time for her kids. Every case is different and the market now is terrible of course (our friend speaks Greek). As for home schooling, one parent we know home schools her 2 boys and takes in 3 other children in her home so she wouldn't be doing the teachign herself if she could arrange something like that with others or someone who is qualified and willing.


----------

